# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  πως λεγεται το βυσμα

## personaldrummer

καλημερα παιδια!μια ερωτηση θελω να κανω..πως λεγεται το βυσμα το πλαστικο αυτο με τα δυο μαχαιρια που ''κουμπωνει'' επανω στην ρεγκλετα?http://www.ebay.com/itm/new-Telephon...item48525f8f27 το τερμα αριστερα αν φαινεται...

----------


## ioannischristo

Φίλε πάνο, καλημέρα. Αυτό το βίσμα που ζητάς κατ' αρχήν δεν το έχω βρει να πωλήται χωριστά πουθενά. Πωλείται όπως το βλέπεις και το ζητάς μαιχαιροτό δοκιμαστικό για ρεγκλέτα τύπου  krone.

----------


## stavros_97s

Καλημέρα Πάνο, αυτό που ψάχνεις λέγεται RJ conector και μπορείς να το βρείς εδώ.

----------


## plouf

τη ναλλη ακρη νομιζω ψαχνει και οχι το rj11

----------


## mtzag

θυληκο rj11 λεγεται εχω 5 κομματια και τα εχω παρει απο μαγαζι ηλεκτρονικων.
Ακριβως αυτο που λες.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... αυτο με τα δυο μαχαιρια που ''κουμπωνει'' επανω στην ρεγκλετα?
>  το τερμα αριστερα αν φαινεται...










> θυληκο rj11 λεγεται...



>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGS7LVdy-sg&t=24

----------

leosedf (10-03-13), 

SRF (11-03-13)

----------


## leosedf

Έχω τέτοια αλλά ξέχασα πως τα λένε. Με αυτά κάνουμε loops η BER test σε E1. 


Υ.Γ. ΑΧΑΧΑ Γιώργο με έκανες και γέλασα.

----------


## spiroscfu

Αυτό που λες ρεγκλετα νομίζω πως ονομάζεται krone και το βύσμα που αναφέρεις two pole mini krone plug ή two pole test plug.

----------


## leosedf

KRONE LSA-PLUS είναι η εταιρία απλά έχει πάρει και το όνομα σαν Krone punch down tool.
Το original που έχω κοστίζει 48 ευρώ, ένα της knipex που πήρα επίσης. Τα φτηνά συνήθως βαράνε και δεν κόβουν η δεν πατάν καλά με αποτέλεσμα προβλήματα στις συνδέσεις.

----------


## rep

αν εχεις καποιο γνωστο οτετζη ζητα του ενα,εγω που το εκανα εχω ενα.

----------


## personaldrummer

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας..με μια αναζητηση το βρηκα σαν two pole mini krone plug...αλλα στο εβαυ δεν το βρηκα..βασικα το βρηκα αλλα κανει καπου στα 30...οποτε ας χτυπισω αυτο http://www.ebay.com/itm/350486824372...84.m1423.l2649 που κανει και καπου στα 6 ευρω και εχει και μια συσκευη απλη.....

----------


## lepouras

εγώ πάντως καμιά 10ρια τα αγόρασα από τον Φανό πολύ φθηνά και μια χαρά είναι δεν σπάνε δεν χαλάνε.
της TELE ή της CENTERAL νομίζω είναι.
ενημερωτικά υπάρχουν 2 ειδών. τα 2 επαφών μεταλλικές άκρες και απλά όταν τα κουμπώνεις δεν διακόπτει την συνέχεια στην ρεγκλετα και τα 4 επαφών που διακόπτουν την  συνέχεια και στο βύσμα καταλήγουν και τα 4 καλώδια για διάφορες άλλες δουλειές. τα 4 επαφών είναι πιο ευαίσθητα διότι οι ακίδες είναι σαν από πλακετα 2 όψεων με χαλκούς για την επαφη οπότε σπάνε και εύκολα.

----------


## hurt30

Κανονικά λέγεται "Βίσμα Krone Τετραπολικό 2/4 με διακοπή (ή διαιρετικό)" αν θέλετε να απομονώνει ή 2/2 αν δεν θέλετε να διακόπτει.
Παράδειγμα

----------


## personaldrummer

> Κανονικά λέγεται "Βίσμα Krone Τετραπολικό 2/4 με διακοπή (ή διαιρετικό)" αν θέλετε να απομονώνει ή 2/2 αν δεν θέλετε να διακόπτει.
> Παράδειγμα



ωραιος και απο καταστημα που αγοραζω τα παντα στο μπραχαμι...ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## SRF

> >>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGS7LVdy-sg&t=24



 :Biggrin:   :Lol: 

Από τις πιό ωραίες απαντήσεις που έχουν δωθεί σε νήμα στο φόρουμ!!! Και με την εύστοχη μουσική υπόκρουση που τονίζει το νόημα!!! Υποκλίνομαι στο μεγαλείο της διακωμώδησής σου!!!  :Biggrin:

----------

